# Craigslist ad.



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

This ad was listed on the Nashville craigslist:

_"I have a full breed brown chihuahua. I got him last May, but I no longer have time for him anymore. I got him for $300 and I'm selling him for $150. I have his medical records and papers saying he's a full breed. *I bought him from a respectable pet store.* He is not neutered and not all the way house broken. If you are interested call me XXX XXX XXXX"
_

I'm sorry, what? You bought him from a "respectable" pet store? 

I imagine I'm being quite mean, but I'm not in the best frame of mind this morning. A heavy snow storm has prevented me from doing the thousand errands I have to run to get the things I still need for my daughter's wedding, and I'm kinda pissy. 

That said, is it just me, or does "respectable" and "pet store" just not belong in the same sentence, when it comes to the sale of animals? What an oxymoron! Sure, the pet store might be nice, might be upscale, might be clean and reputable as far as its customer service, longevity etc., but if it's selling animals, there's a better than 95% chance those animals are coming from BACKYARD BREEDERS! And have almost certainly arrived at the pet store from wretched conditions with no health guarantees whatever. Who knows what genetic abnormalities have resulted from the inbreeding that has almost certainly occurred? Or what illnesses are incubating. What heartache is just waiting to pounce on the uninformed, uneducated person who buys an animal from a pet store. Gak! 

And of course, you just KNOW that _someone _is going to pounce on the opportunity presented in this ad to get a "full breed" dog, "with papers" who is listed as "brown" as a coat color, from a "reputable pet store," thinking they're getting a good animal for a bargain.

I hope they are. I hope the dog is one of the fortunate ones and is healthy in spite of his history. And I hope he finds a good home, where he will be loved and pampered, his potty training will be taken to completion, and he will be neutered without further delay. 

One can only hope.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jan 8, 2011)

It's not just you, I look on craigslist a lot and there are so many back yard breeders and irresponsible people on there. I am in the south and there are so many pitbull puppies "for sale". It's really sad. And so many dogs that the people are moving and cant take, or had a new baby and cant keep the dog, or dont have time for it anymore, so on so on...


----------



## Eclipsica (Nov 23, 2010)

On a positive note, awareness that most dogs from pet shops come from puppy mills is spreading. Maybe you could leave your own post there so you can inform more people of this?. The more people that learn the truth of this issue, the better.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Daisy Mae said:


> It's not just you, I look on craigslist a lot and there are so many back yard breeders and irresponsible people on there. I am in the south and there are so many pitbull puppies "for sale". It's really sad. And so many dogs that the people are moving and cant take, or had a new baby and cant keep the dog, or dont have time for it anymore, so on so on...


Petra, I don't know why I do this to myself, because I often browse the pet section of craigslist and end up depressed. The dog listed is a good example. Forget that it was purchased from a pet store for a moment. Here's a person who paid $300 for an animal they no longer want. Maybe because he's hard to house train, or is marking on things ( because he's not neutered. Duh!) Maybe he barks, or wants attention (being a chi, that's no surprise.) There may be a thousand different reasons why his owner wants to get rid of him and we'll never know the reason. But what the ad tells me is that at the very least the owner was uninformed and not prepared to take on the very serious responsibility of owning a dog. And now just wants him gone, and oh by the way wants to make some money off of him in the process.

Yeah, mean again, I know.  I'm in a pretty nasty frame of mind at the moment. I'm just so sick and tired of irresponsible owners, folks who contribute to the overpopulation of unwanted animals by not wanting and caring for the one they've got. Wouldn't surprise me in the least if this person got rid of that chi, and then turned right round and got another dog because it was "cute" or in hopes that it was "better behaved, or "easier to house break" or whatever else the warped reasoning might be. 

I can't imagine ANY scenario in which I might have to re-home Jazz or Tango. But if I did, I SURE wouldn't use craigslist to do it! I might ask for money, but if I did it would be a way, only one of MANY ways, to ensure that whoever I approved would value my dog as deeply as I do. Money wouldn't replace the home visits, the references, the phone calls, the deep research I'd do, that I'd make sure the potential adopters KNEW I was going to do, before I'd even consider them. Jeez, I spent countless hours just researching Vets for my dogs. And groomers for their nails. People that just see them for a half hour here and there. 

Sorry.....sorry for the rant. Sometimes this kind of thing just really gets to me.


----------



## MyLittleCici (Oct 14, 2010)

I hate how people get animals and realise a couple of months later they have no time for them, would they do that with their children? no! if you can't look after a dog or any animal in that case don't get one and give it up! or yes in a very extreme case where something tragic has happened and you just must give away your dog, don't do it over 'craigslist' I haven't actually seen this website thing or watever it is, but I hear from all yous that it is bad so yeah do it the right way if it has to be done


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

My son and daughter-in-law live in Brentwood. They have a cat and a dog already but it makes me want to send them money and have them go rescue this one!!


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

jesuschick said:


> My son and daughter-in-law live in Brentwood. They have a cat and a dog already but it makes me want to send them money and have them go rescue this one!!


That is so sweet! :angel11:

And funny too....my daughter and her fiance live in Bellevue, which is pretty close to Brentwood, and she's an ex Vet Tech and has rescued numerous animals. (all the ones she currently are owns are rescues.) If she weren't leaving on a honeymoon in several days, I seriously considered tipping her off to this little guy.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jan 8, 2011)

Poor doggy, I really hope that whoever gets this pup takes good care of him/her.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Eclipsica said:


> On a positive note, awareness that most dogs from pet shops come from puppy mills is spreading. Maybe you could leave your own post there so you can inform more people of this?. The more people that learn the truth of this issue, the better.


this is so true, and how fabulous is it!!!
I wont buy anything from a petstore that has animals


----------



## princess prada (Nov 28, 2010)

Oh dear! 
I hope the pup finds a nice forever home


----------



## FurKidMommy (Nov 13, 2010)

Ronni, I completely understand where you're coming from. I regularly browse Craigslist. Being a rescuer, I have contacted a number of people with dogs to place, offering advice and help. As a matter of fact, Bella and Wiz were, both, being offered free to good home on there. Neither of them were fixed. Bella's family said they just couldn't deal with her anymore, especially after she got pregnant by their neighbor's JRT all because "they don't know how to keep their dog up". Hello?!?!? Why was an unaltered Chihuahua in heat outside and not supervised??? That's how we ended up getting her and Maggie, her 5wk old puppy. Maggie has since been adopted by a wonderful family and a friend of mine. Wiz belonged to a family that claimed they loved him but their apartment management didn't allow any dogs to go outside at all, which sounded fishy to me. When we picked him up, the girl even had the gall to say,"I really hope he doesn't starve himself to death grieving over us". This boy was nothing but skin and bones. He started putting on weight almost immediately here. I'm completely at my limit now, but there have recently been Chihuahuas listed like crazy on there.  I always pray that they go to the right home where they'll be loved and cherished.


----------



## Zippy (Dec 31, 2010)

FurKidMommy said:


> I always pray that they go to the right home where they'll be loved and cherished.



That is what I thought. I hope that this pup finds a home where it can be really loved and appreciated.


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

Poor dog, I guess it hasn't been given alot of attention and training if it isn't even housebroken. And a sadder part is come February-March the masses of ill-thought-out, impulse-buy, christmas present puppies will start going up for rehoming


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Daisy Mae said:


> Poor doggy, I really hope that whoever gets this pup takes good care of him/her.


That would be 100% my concern.  Poor dog.


----------



## Eclipsica (Nov 23, 2010)

At least on the bright side, the entire situation seems better for chihuahuas then pit bulls. 
There's always so many unwanted pitbulls listed here. Whenever I click on "dog needs new home" on craigslist, it's almost anyways another pitbull. 
Most of the wanted ads for dogs are for smaller dogs, not pitbulls.


----------



## Zippy (Dec 31, 2010)

Eclipsica said:


> At least on the bright side, the entire situation seems better for chihuahuas then pit bulls.
> There's always so many unwanted pitbulls listed here. Whenever I click on "dog needs new home" on craigslist, it's almost anyways another pitbull.
> Most of the wanted ads for dogs are for smaller dogs, not pitbulls.


It's too true. More than half of the dogs at the shelter that we got Zippy from are pitbulls. 

This one just breaks my heart : SNOW


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

Pitbulls are illegal here, but we have the same problem with Staffordshire Bull Terriers in England, the dogs home I used to volunteer at was about 85% staffys. It was also in a very deprived area, and so many people buy them as "status" dogs and just abandon them when they realise they need training and attention.


----------



## jesicamyers (Dec 27, 2010)

Zippy said:


> It's too true. More than half of the dogs at the shelter that we got Zippy from are pitbulls.
> 
> This one just breaks my heart : SNOW


WHY WHY WHY did I click that link?!! I am a sign language interpreter. My kids both sign fluently. We understand deafness very well (I have a sister with severe bilateral (both ears) hearing loss and my kids' paternal grandparents are both profoundly Deaf). I hate that poor Snow has lived in a shelter her whole life.


----------

